# alan monro



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

So far, Marantz SR5500 amp
front and center spkrs Klipsch rf25
side and rear 4 Klipsch rs25
subwoofer 2,15"spkrs in 80cu.ft enclosure<stage>
projector AcerPH110


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I bet you are enjoying those Klipsch speakers. I came ever so close to getting the RF35's. What's so bad is I sell them locally and could get them at cost. I have heard soooo many good things about them.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thank you sonnie
The speakers are so efficient . while setting up the theatre 15'x19'.they are being powered by a 5w/ch amp . I can not stand the loudness over 1/2 vollume.very clean sound
Kind reguards alan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... Klipsch are ridiculously efficient. Back in the late 70's and early 80's we ran a pair of Klipschorns off an MC250 (50wpc) in a nightclub of all places. Right over the dance floor... they pounded.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I think the kLIPSCHORNS ARE 107 db/w at 1m sonnie


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I knew they are are high... couldn't remember how high. Remarkable.

Hey... we were next to a motel and the motel manager kept coming over telling us to turn it that we were waking up his guest. We'd run them about 3/4 volume all night and they were still rockin' off that 50 wpc.


----------

